# Recommendation please for odd room size...



## rcole58 (Jan 6, 2012)

I want to buy a system for my apt,it`s 24' long 12' wide with 8' ceiling...It is a living room kitchen combo....Carpeting in living room part linoleum in kitchen...HDTV is in the end wall living room facing the kitchen side opposite wall is cupboards,sink and fridge...I want to buy used around $500 to $600...Thanks for your time

I just want to add...I want good sound for TV(movies),gaming and music...All which I spend time equally


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Quite literally, the first think you might want to do is to start building large pink fluffy Superchunk style corner traps, as with those dimensions (24' long 12' wide with 8' high), sharing just a few common denominators, you will be in mode city.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rcole58 said:


> I want to buy a system for my apt,it`s 24' long 12' wide with 8' ceiling...It is a living room kitchen combo....Carpeting in living room part linoleum in kitchen...HDTV is in the end wall living room facing the kitchen side opposite wall is cupboards,sink and fridge...I want to buy used around $500 to $600...Thanks for your time
> 
> I just want to add...I want good sound for TV(movies),gaming and music...All which I spend time equally


Hello,
I would recommend checking out Audiogon and clicking the Search Button and the More Options where you can Search by Zip Code. Also, Craigslist sometimes has some really good products. And, depending on where you live, some Pawn Shops actually have some diamonds in the rough.

If going the used path, please just let us know what products you have found and we can discuss them. When I have the time, I will try to put together a Package featuring new gear at huge savings.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Here is my first super budget HT.
2 Pairs Infinity Primus P153BK Bookshelf Speakers ($200 MSRP per Pair) for $99 per Pair: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882428088
Infinity Primus are truly excellent sounding Speakers and great values. Would work well for Front and Surrounds.
Infinity Primus P251 Center Channel ($200 MSRP) for $125 after Shipping: http://www.buy.com/pr/product.aspx?sku=217612346&sellerid=16065700
Polk Audio PSW10 Subwoofer ($250 MSRP) for $119: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290034
Onkyo TX-NR609 ($599 MSRP) for $319: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

So the total would be $761, but that is with Shipping figured in. This is all very high quality gear from Authorized Dealers so you would have a Warranty on everything. I wish you had a bit more to spend as Newegg is selling the $1000 Klipsch Reference RW-12d for $319. However, this was the closest I could come to meeting your budget while still using quality gear. The Polk Subwoofer is the item I am least enthusiastic about, but it is still a quality product.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

rcole58 said:


> I want to buy a system for my apt,it`s 24' long 12' wide with 8' ceiling...It is a living room kitchen combo....Carpeting in living room part linoleum in kitchen...HDTV is in the end wall living room facing the kitchen side opposite wall is cupboards,sink and fridge...I want to buy used around $500 to $600...Thanks for your time
> 
> I just want to add...I want good sound for TV(movies),gaming and music...All which I spend time equally


Hi. In your budget I would look to 2.0 for the time being, but with a 7.1 receiver for future upgrades.

I would probably begin with this receiver:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...w-X-7ch-Home-Theater-Surround-Receiver/1.html

and mate it to these speakers:

http://emptek.com/e55ti_clearance.php

I think this will impress you.

You can always add a subwoofer to the mix in the future, along with 2 to four surround channels, and perhaps a center to top it off.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> http://emptek.com/e55ti_clearance.php
> 
> I think this will impress you.


 $400 a pair seems like a very rare value. Audioholics seemed impressed too.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

TypeA said:


> $400 a pair seems like a very rare value. Audioholics seemed impressed too.


I'd wager they're worth more than their MSRP as far as commercial speakers go. Yes I've heard more defined bass, more resolving midrange, better stereo imaging, smoother treble, etc on _much_ more expensive speakers but on a whole they're extremely impressive for $800 a pair. At half that price i'd buy two pairs if I could. One to own and the other to put in the storage room for no reason :yikes:

DId I mention that i've driven them to earbleed levels off a 500wpc pro amp and they're still in one piece?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up - I have been unfailingly checking Craigslist daily to get a set of used speakers for 2 channel work. I had been considering buying a pair of old FoCals that were more than $200 more expensive than these - so glad I read every thread every day - cheers guys!!


----------



## rcole58 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks to Jungle Jack and GranteedEV for your suggestions...I`ll have to buy components seperately,1 each month or rather reciever first,satellites,center then sub as money is tough to come by these days...Are them units the minimum i would want to spend for a good sounding system...Also could someone enlighten me on SAC`s suggestion...I`m a newbie to all this...I sorta know what they do but are they nessasary and is there a big differance with them than without...Again,thanks for your time


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It is what we are here for and speaking for myself, my pleasure. I think almost all of us would advocate purchasing the highest possible Components and doing over time if need be. That being said, there are situations when a Member has a defined amount of money that they are going to spend and it is now or never. In these instances, I do my best to put together the best possible complete systems. 

While I am a really big fan of the Infinity Primus Series Speakers, the Polk Subwoofer is certainly not a favorite. Still leagues better than a HTIB Subwoofer, but nothing special. That is great that you are going to spread it out over time.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rcole58 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey guys,anything here worth it...Pioneer VSK-818v receiver $150...Polk sub PSW-250 $75...Jensen speakers JHS 1533 $50...Bose Acoustimass 6 speakers $295...2 Definitive pro monitor surround speakers and 1 Procenter 1000 center $350...Last one...2 Bose 501 V towers,2 MTS towers speakers with sub Kenwood 1070vr receiver JBL center,KHL bookshelf $550


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rcole58 said:


> Hey guys,anything here worth it...Pioneer VSK-818v receiver $150...Polk sub PSW-250 $75...Jensen speakers JHS 1533 $50...Bose Acoustimass 6 speakers $295...2 Definitive pro monitor surround speakers and 1 Procenter 1000 center $350...Last one...2 Bose 501 V towers,2 MTS towers speakers with sub Kenwood 1070vr receiver JBL center,KHL bookshelf $550


Hello,
I really do not see anything there to seize upon. I linked to you a brand new Polk Subwoofer that costs about $40 more. As for Bose, read this article. http://www.intellexual.net/bose.html
Kenwood has been out of business for years, etc...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rcole58 (Jan 6, 2012)

Okay Jungle Jack just seen these for sale in local area thought maybe there was something in the lot I could use...Will read the bose article for tomorrows work break,looks interesting...That`s all I ever hear from the locals "gotta get bose man"...Thanks


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

rcole58 said:


> Thanks to Jungle Jack and GranteedEV for your suggestions...I`ll have to buy components seperately,1 each month or rather reciever first,satellites,center then sub as money is tough to come by these days...Are them units the minimum i would want to spend for a good sounding system...Also could someone enlighten me on SAC`s suggestion...I`m a newbie to all this...I sorta know what they do but are they nessasary and is there a big differance with them than without...Again,thanks for your time


Very understandable and in my opinion the correct approach. If you've got a 7.1 receiver you're always leaving yourself open to upgrading without rushing yourself to a specific budget. It also lets you learn a system.

Just as an FYI, though, the EMP deal I posted is a clearance sale and it is doubtful it will be around for very long. I consider the value to be outstanding on a whole.


----------



## rcole58 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey guys...I`ve run into some health issues,now don`t have as much to spend on toys as planned,i`ve been considering these...Could you please give me your opinions on these choses or suggest options staying in this price range...Pioneer VSX-921-K 7.1,$154.99...Polk Audio PSW Series PSW10 sub,$99.99...Pioneer SP-C21 Center Channel,$59.99...Pioneer SP-BS21-LR Bookshelf 2pr,$139.98=$454.95...Also somewhere down the line,suggestions on low price but good blu-ray and a universal player for sacd...If at all you think these are bad choices please let me know...Thanks again...You guys do an excellent thing here

ps...I might have said before,i`m just looking for a system that will sound good and treat me well


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It will be next to impossible yo find anything that betters what you are proposing. If possible, I would consider trying to find the Onkyo TX-NR609 heavily discounted as the difference in power between it and the Pioneer is utterly huge. In addition, the 609 is a Networked AVR that in many ways offers the power and features of a $1000 AVR for around $300 if purchased at Accessories4less. If you cannot find the funds to do so, I totally understand. It is just I would feel remiss not to point out just how much better the Speakers would sound with the greatly added power.
J


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

rcole58 said:


> Hey guys...I`ve run into some health issues,now don`t have as much to spend on toys as planned,i`ve been considering these...Could you please give me your opinions on these choses or suggest options staying in this price range...Pioneer VSX-921-K 7.1,$154.99...Polk Audio PSW Series PSW10 sub,$99.99...Pioneer SP-C21 Center Channel,$59.99...Pioneer SP-BS21-LR Bookshelf 2pr,$139.98=$454.95...Also somewhere down the line,suggestions on low price but good blu-ray and a universal player for sacd...If at all you think these are bad choices please let me know...Thanks again...You guys do an excellent thing here
> 
> ps...I might have said before,i`m just looking for a system that will sound good and treat me well


I can't really comment on the system as a whole, but I strongly recommend going 2.0 rather than trying to squeeze out a 5.1

IE 2X Pioneer SP-C21

It's my experience that no sub can sound more believable than a poor sub. The SP-C21 provides bass down to 55hz and a lot of people have had good success with using them vertically (which is always optimal for that M-T-M alignment, by the way. 

I will say that a good receiver will future-proof you if you ever do wish to step up.


----------

